# Atlanta in early Feb 2014



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all, I'm going to be in ATL Feb5-9 for business. I'd like to know if anyone knows of a place I can rent a decent road bike for a couple days in the downtown area.
Thanks


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

The only shop that I know that rents bikes is silvercometcycles.com. It's on the west side of Atlanta.


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

You can rent at Smyrna Bicycles


----------



## taste00 (Jan 6, 2014)

Have you planned your route yet or know where you want to go? Search bike shops in Google maps centered on Atlanta. Call a couple. If your staying in the downtown area there are a couple of shops a lot closer than silver comet and Smyrna, although the silver comet store has a great bunch of folk. Also concerning your route, just a suggestion since you might be riding alone and on unfamiliar stuff, I would recommend Panola, which starts at Stonecrest Mall. It's a paved path that winds round trip over 40 miles with plenty of climbing. It crosses a few roads along the way but you deal with almost no cars and see good wildlife.


----------

